# Driving Saudi car in UAE on a Saudi License



## abzy931 (Jun 3, 2013)

hi im on an employment visa here in The uae and i also have a Saudi residence permit (Iqama) and saudi driving license . Wanted to ask if I can drive a saudi number plate car in the UAE on my saudi driving license ? Ive heard a few ppl doing it they just have to go to the border every six months i think. Would be great if anyone can confrim it

Cheers


----------



## ZIS (Feb 22, 2015)

*Driving vehicle from KSA to Dubai*

can i drive my vehicle from saudi arabia to dubai. I live in saudi arabia but have dubai student visa.


----------

